# Struck by deer?!?!?!



## Russianwolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Driving home tonight I saw a flash in front of me and then BANG!!! out of the corner of my eye. Got home and found my Passenger door completely dented in. I have no idea what happened to the deer didn't see it looking back.

I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 1, 2010)

You gotta watch those deer. I have an old 93 chevy truck that has been run into twice by deer. One was in town (New Braunfels, Tx) and the other just down the street from our old house in Seguin, Tx. The first one required body work and the second one left hair embedded in the bead of the tire, Both deer ran off.

John


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 2, 2010)

Keeps the small town body shops in business . A deer totalled a car on me 10 years ago , and a moose did the same in December . I love to see the wildlife , but...


----------



## JohnU (Feb 2, 2010)

1080Wayne said:


> Keeps the small town body shops in business . A deer totalled a car on me 10 years ago , and a moose did the same in December . I love to see the wildlife , but...



A Moose! Holly Sh_t!  I cant imagine.    

Mike I feel your pain!  I had a deer accident about two years ago in my work vehicle.  Nothing but fields around me, no timber, then WAM!  She came out of a ditch just in time to set my air bags off.  Of course the worse was not being able to see and hitting a ten foot + deep ditch full of water.  Needless to say, after several months of being off work, theropy and hip damage, I get back to work with a brand new car.  800 miles later, I lose a back door to another one.  Honk the horn at 6 along the roadway and 5 ran the right way.  Needless to say, deer whistles didnt help.   My friends say its the deer getting back at me for hunting their family members.  lol


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, coming out this morning I spotted a corpse. Either she was further along the road than I thought and broke her neck when she hit me, or this is a second deer "accident" of the night.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 2, 2010)

I just got my truck back from the body shop from a deer collision.  It sure did wake me up in the early morning...LOL...


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 2, 2010)

At least you are alright, could have been worse.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 2, 2010)

I know what you're saying Mike.  I average 3 deer a year.  I've had them run into the side of me, into the front of me, charge and knock me off my motorcycle, ram my Semi truck..you name it, I hit it!  I just got my pick up back from the body shop from a deer hit a month ago.  I can't remember the stats, but Michigan is either number one or number two for deer accidents.  I at least have a close call every day.


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 2, 2010)

So far I've been lucky the only thing I've hit was a fox.  It tried to go under the car between the front and back wheels.  No damage to the car but the fox didn't make it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Prior to this my only confirmed kill was a...........duck!!!


----------



## HermosaGuy (Feb 2, 2010)

And I thought L.A. drivers were bad.


Don


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 2, 2010)

The statistics as reported by a major insurance company for most number of deer accidents are:


1) Pennsylvania
2) Michigan
3) Illinois
4) Ohio
5) Georgia
6) Minnesota
7) Virginia
8) Indiana 
9) Texas
10) Wisconsin


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad you weren't hurt.

Down here in Florida, hitting deer is common.
My daughter totaled a Crown Vic. driving to school one morning when it jumped out of the woods over the car and crash landed into the front driver's side quarter panel.
I've had one run into the front grill while driving my wife's Durango; one run into the front passenger door; and a bird with a wingspan as wide as the truck flew into the
grill of our Dodge Ram truck.
I've also had a possum jump out of a swale into my lane and take out the running light, and a fox dent the front passenger side quarter panel.
We're lucky, we've never been hurt.
Only advice I can offer: don't swerve to avoid one. That's typically a recipe for obtaining personal injury.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 2, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Prior to this my only confirmed kill was a...........duck!!!


 

Apparently IT didn't! :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Feb 2, 2010)

Deer have absolutely no respect for vehicles, My SIL took out a 200.00 headlight, a right front fender, hood and grill on a 2002 Buick, the deer took off.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad to see IL made number 3 on the list.  I probably handle about 3 - 5 of these a week at work.  It sucks but those antlers sure make pretty pens. lol


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 2, 2010)

Man,

If we are tenth, (I believe your list, just surprised), I wouldn't want to drive in the other states.  On the way to Minneapolis two years ago, there was a stretch of about 25 miles where there were 2-3 dead deer per mile.  ANOTHER reason we gave up shows.

Glad you were not hurt!!


----------



## el_d (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad you wer'nt hurt Mike, I have never hit a deer ( now that its written I will probably hit 5 on the way home today) but I have gotten 3 birds. Feathers everywhere.....


----------



## Ligget (Feb 2, 2010)

I got one great big seagull, I was going along the motorway/highway doing about 70mph when I noticed it on the road ahead eating something that had been run over previously, checked my mirrors and there were cars in the other lanes to the side and at the back of me.  The bird decided to try and take-off in the direction I was going and `bang`, I needed a new windscreen/windshield.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 3, 2010)

here are the pics.

Hard to see the dent in the door, but the bottom of the fender flare is gone and hair embedded on what's left


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 3, 2010)

Ligget said:


> I got one great big seagull, I was going along the motorway/highway doing about 70mph when I noticed it on the road ahead eating something that had been run over previously, checked my mirrors and there were cars in the other lanes to the side and at the back of me.  The bird decided to try and take-off in the direction I was going and `bang`, I needed a new windscreen/windshield.



That's funny stuff.  I hit lots of seagulls too!  I hit all kinds of little birds and have even taken out a few pheasants and turkeys.  The birds are a bigger shocker to the system than the deer are.  You sometimes don't even see the deer till it hits, but the birds you see them coming at you like a bullet and you can't help but duck as it hits the window.  Of course, sometimes they bounce off the ferring on the top of the truck or land in the grill.  I only swirve for people, cows, horses, moose and of course skunks.  Fortunately, I have driven millions of miles and am trained to know what's around me at all times.  Not one person died in Michigan because of a deer coming into the car and killing them.  They all died from swirving into oncoming traffic, the ditch or a tree...with the exception of the motorcycle people of course.  Speaking of which, I saw a guy riding his bike down I96 this morning, it was friggin 20 degrees out and it was snowing.  That guy is insane.


----------



## HSTurning (Feb 3, 2010)

It was 2 maybe 3 in the afternoon.  The sun was coming thru the trees and I didnt have a chance to react shadow, light, shadow, light, DEER.  Clipped his shoulder so his head smashed on the hood, the body hit the front fender, his hindquarters came in the drivers door, which was the right angle for the the upright to throw him forward and made his rear hooves kick perfect indents in the rear quarter.  Went to make sure he was dead, yup.  I waited for the cops and he said I was lucky because 80% of the time they come thru the winshield.  I having no idea about dear didnt know what he was talking about when he said that he was a big boy of at least 215 probably closer to 245.  Oh and I was in a Neon. I had never seen a deer until that day.
Less then a year later another one jump in frount of me in the same spot.
6 months later I was on my bike and another jumped in front of me in the same spot.
To this day I slow down and really look in the spot.


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 3, 2010)

Mike,

I know what you mean. They seem to come out of nowhere. A while back I got home from work and my wife told me that she hit a deer early that morning. This is her story: _*"I was on my way to the church when I saw a doe come out and cross the road. I remembered that you told me that sometimes a buck will let the doe cross first and then come across when he know it's safe, so I slowed down as much as the car behind me would let me. All of a sudden this deer ran into the side of my car. I saw she was hurt but I couldn't stop because of the car behind me. It was about a mile down the road before I could turn around to go back and look for the deer. I got near where it was and while I was looking, it ran out in front of me again and I hit it again, this time with the front of the car."*_ Now all I can think of is I don't really care about the deer but I want to see how much damage was done to the Toyota, but being a good husband I had to stay and hear the rest of her story. When she finally found the deer it was still alive but it couldn't get up. She flagged down another motorist and she was getting ready to put it in the back seat of the car when it "woke up", jumped up and ran away. I've seen what a deer can do to the inside of a vehicle and I would have never lived that down with the guys at work. So far, my wife is the only person I know that hit the same deer twice with the same car in a 10 minute time span. 

Jim Smith


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 3, 2010)

That is just plain bad luck. I bet your insurance carrier had a hard time writing that up in a report.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 3, 2010)

Around here I don't think very many people report hitting deer to their insurance but I'm surprised Tennessee wasn't in the top 10, nearly every one I know has hit one with in the past 10 years some like my son has hit 2, he did report them first one nearly totaled his Park Avernus, the second did close to 3000.00 damage to his wife's two month old Cad.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 4, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Around here I don't think very many people report hitting deer to their insurance but I'm surprised Tennessee wasn't in the top 10, nearly every one I know has hit one with in the past 10 years some like my son has hit 2, he did report them first one nearly totaled his Park Avernus, the second did close to 3000.00 damage to his wife's two month old Cad.



Best I did Ken was $7400. :biggrin:  It was only a couple miles from getting home, I hit him dead on at 75mph. He came right into the grill, as a Deer usually does, probably so he can brush his teeth on my radiator.  I was eating a chocolate bar, one of the ones that's just solid chocolate with square creases in it.  So one hand is on the bottom of the wheel, the other hand is resting on the door and angled up so the chocolate bar is maybe 12 inches from my face.  The air bag exploded and reached out just far enough to smack my little finger...that really hurt.  It must have been the force of the wind off that bag, like a concussion wave that blew my chocolate bar into about 50 pieces all over my truck and in my hair.  Fortunately I had the passenger bag turned off, or the insurance would have scrapped the truck on me.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Please tell your significant others that an injured animal, in this case a deer is one powerful and destructive force.  All it would take is one kick from a foot to crush limbs, or worse take one to the throat.  NEVER approach an animal like that, unless of course you bring a friend (Smith and Wesson).  Seriously, an animal can really hurt you in a situation like that.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ahh you guys have it easy.  At least you had a vehicle to protect you.  I had a real head on collision with a deer about three years ago.  Broke my collarbone in 2 places, cracked some ribs, fractured my eye socket, and got stitches in two places on my face.  Last thing I remember was seeing a deer's eye about 3" from mine.  It wasn't an attack.  We were both running at night and didn't see each other.  Spent the night in the emergency room and returned home the next morning to my son singing "Daddy got ran over by a reindeer".  And then all my hunter buddies want to take me out as bait.  So once again, be thankful you were in a vehicle.  Bob I.
PS No this is the truth and doesn't belong in the Liar's competition.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 5, 2010)

bobskio2003 said:


> Spent the night in the emergency room and returned home the next morning to my son singing "Daddy got ran over by a reindeer". .



ROTFLMAO......[wheeze,wheeze] LMAOUIPO:biggrin:


----------



## rmelton (Feb 5, 2010)

How would you like to have been this fellow. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvCOiFcWNHE


----------



## rlofton (Feb 5, 2010)

This was told to me as a true story.  Years ago a friend, nickname Chico, and his boss, Darrell, were traveling in a company dually pulling a big trailer.  It was in the middle of the night, pouring rain, with Chico driving and Darrell sound asleep.  Moving along at a high rate of speed when a turkey came through the windshield and landed in the cab between the guys.  Water was pouring in like a fire engine was spraying them.  You can imagine it woke Darrell up.  He lifted the cowboy hat that was covering his face, looked down at the turkey, then calmly said "Looks like we're havin' turkey and water."


----------

